# Lupron in pigeons



## EMav (Feb 20, 2014)

Hi does anyone have experience with pigeons and lupron shots? I have a sweet pet pigeon (1.5 years old) who won't stop laying eggs. 30 in the last year. Although there has been no complications so far, I know I need to help her stop for her own health and safety. Years ago I had a parakeet on lupron shots for the same reason, but I wanted to hear from anyone who has had experience with lupron and pigeons. If it worked or didn't work, if it affected your pigeons health, behavior, etc. thank you!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Not with Lupron itself, but with another product called Suprelorin (used for dogs and poultry among others). I know these are not the same, but are intended to do the same job. We have two pigeons who get a Suprelorin implant about every 6 months. This will be their third year and, thus far, no problems at all.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

We have a female 8 years old who had implanted deslorelin for four years. We would like to get her a new Implant because she is getting hormonal and has reproductive problems but a couple of months ago there was a shortage of the implant so will check with the avian vet. The implants saved her life because if she lays an egg she may die according to the vet, due to internal issues (xanthomatosis). Have not tried the shots. The deslorelin is about the size of a grain of rice, is implanted by the vet in her chest muscle, and lasts about six months although we found once per year is enough. It is pricey but did not seem to have adverse effects for her.


----------

